# Did you keep all your old homework?



## csb (Nov 3, 2013)

It's been eleven years since I was in school. It's been four years since I passed the PE. I'm thinking of purging the boxes of homework sets I saved.

I'm nervous.

Did everyone recycle that stuff or did you save it?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 3, 2013)

purged a couple moves ago


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 3, 2013)

My husband made me throw most of it out when we cleaned out our extra room for LilSC. I kept one Calculus notebook because I just couldn't get rid of all of it.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 3, 2013)

I have about two file boxes worth of engineering and geology notes and exams. I have all of my engineering and geology textbooks, too. Fourteen+ years since graduation. It's all at my office though, not the house


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 3, 2013)

I got rid of everything but some reference books that I do actually use from time to time, and the coursework from the classes that directly relate to the power industry. But honestly I've never used any of the coursework except loaning it to a coworker who was taking one of the same classes I had in grad school.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> except loaning it to a coworker who was taking one of the same classes I had in grad school.


Is this co-worker still in possession of said coursework? :dancingnaughty:

I have a couple crates with some math/physics stuff from HS. I have pretty much all my coursework from my undergrad. I suppose I don't really ref. it much aside from the power engineering stuff for my graduate courses. I suppose I could purge but I have it filed in the built-in file drawers in the basement so it's not claiming any unnecessary space.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 3, 2013)

Still have most of my textbooks. I had almost all of my class notes until 11 years after graduation. I was sorting through a bunch of stuff getting ready to move and found notes that seemed to indicate that I used to be pretty smart. It used to be an integral sign, now it's nothing more than a goofy looking "S" to me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 3, 2013)

I have all of my relevant textbooks from college (science and engineering and math yes, humanities crap no). I kept my other stuff for about 10 years. I never opened the boxes containing my old notebooks and folders with handouts and assignments, so I tossed them one time when I moved. I had a hard time letting go but it just wasn't worth hanging onto stuff I never touched in a decade.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2013)

I have about half of my HW notebooks, the ones you had to write real pretty and extra organized on green paper and I just couldn't bring myself to thrown them away... And I just move them across the country.. Probably one huge box of stuff....


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 4, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > except loaning it to a coworker who was taking one of the same classes I had in grad school.
> ...




Nope, I have it back. The particular class he borrowed I think you may be interested in next semester.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2013)

I have all my text and notebooks from sophomore year on up. Except for Physics, and math stuff (primarily diff eqs), I really haven't referenced the stuff.

Dad just go rid of all his textbooks about five years ago. I should probably follow suit, but I've got some b!tchin' artwork in my class notes, as I doodled extensively in the margins.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 4, 2013)

I kept a few text books and any reports that are on my computer. Other than that, everything else is gone.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 4, 2013)

I still have the text books from the technical classes. THe gen ed stuff i sold back every semester


----------



## goodal (Nov 4, 2013)

8 yrs out of school and I still have most every note book I ever used. I know Ill never reference it again, but I just cant get rid of it. So much work that Ill never be able to duplicate. So much knowledge that Ill never be able to remember. Plus, Ill be able to show it to my kids someday and prove I'm not as dumb as they think.


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2013)

The pretty green homeworks are the ones I'm having a hard time just pitching. So much fricking time just setting them up. I keep telling myself to just purge the still closed box of "School Papers" that I haven't opened since I moved from college.

The textbooks are sticking around. I'm a sucker for books.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2013)

Half of my old college crap is in old liquor boxes down in the basement. The other half is on the shelf at work. I don't really use any of it...


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 4, 2013)

Still have everything. Everything. I like to thing that, at one point in time, I was smart.

And everything has eluded the grips of the wife because most of the stuff is at my parents' house.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 6, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> And everything has eluded the grips of the wife because most of the stuff is at my parents' house.


At your parents' house? My parents kept on me throughout college to clean out my room. Within days of graduation they had everything left in boxes and told me to either take it with me or it was going to the dump. Days later my old room became their junk room.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 6, 2013)

Our mom keeps our rooms ready and comfortable for when we visit. My closet still has all my old yearbooks, R/C cars, Nintendo Power magazines, etc... My relevant engineering books / notes are at our house and my irrelevant, non-engineering books / notes are under my bed at mom and dad's.


----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2013)

My room is the guest bedroom and holds no reminders that it used to be my room. That happened during college.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2013)

My mom moved after my dad passed away. There was a bunch of stuff in my bedroom closet that I figured if it wasn't important enough to take with me when I moved out, then just chuck it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2013)

My old bedroom is now the "playroom" for when the grandkids get shipped there for a week or two during the summer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2013)

my room became the computer room while I was in college. After school Mom tubbed up all my stuff and said here you go. Although she hasn't done the same thing to my sister...


----------



## Power63 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have kept only my textbooks form college. All notes, exams, paperwork is long gone...


----------



## frazil (Nov 7, 2013)

I still have all my notes, not that I ever use them. I paid a lot of money for that information!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2013)

&lt;--- still paying for it...


----------



## frazil (Nov 7, 2013)

yah, me too


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Me 3. But it's on a per semester basis. No balance carries over.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2013)

I chucked most of that years ago. I still stumble across some of my papers and reports every now and then. Still have a handful of the more useful textbooks as well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2013)

I still find some of my old files on the computer. Every once in a while I will go looking for a spreadsheet and end up getting lost in the files I saved from school. I don't even remember writing most of them...


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I still find some of my old files on the computer. Every once in a while I will go looking for a spreadsheet and end up getting lost in the files I saved from school. I don't even remember writing most of them...




I didn't even remember writing most of them while in the process of writing them! There's a lot of Natty Light and PBR responsible for most of that.


----------



## goodal (Nov 22, 2013)

We got a new office desk for the house this week, so I had to clean up my cave a little. Surprisingly, I found a box of my old homework. I graduated Magna Cum Laude, but there was an awfully lot of red marks and grades in the 70's in that box. Kind of depressing. I know this is going to sound crazy, but we watched the Challenger documentary on the science channel last night. When they showed the prof teaching a large class of students, I reminisced fondly of the few times I got to take a class that I wanted to take with, a teacher that was good at teaching. Those were few and far between, but I sat there last night and wished I could go do that again. Not full time mind you, but to sit under someone that could speak well, about something I cared about and I actually learn something when the class is over. Those were the days.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 22, 2013)

Some of my grad school courses are that way. With some of the older professors. Really enjoying the content and the lectures of those as it relates to my current employment. Always nice to have the be the driving force.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 22, 2013)

I had a good many professors that were WWII vets or refugees from NASA after the post Apollo purge. They were awesome teachers, and interesting.

Towards the end, the university was moving towards foreign grad students 'teaching' classes, as the older guys retired. I was not impressed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2013)

If you were in Engineering school now, you'd be hard pressed to find a professor that speaks English as their primary language.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 26, 2013)

It was getting that way back in the late eighties. We got a lot of Korean and Chinese folks teaching back then.

And grad school was full of Indians and Pakistanis, but they never taught anything.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> If you were in Engineering school now *in the late 90's*, you'd be hard pressed to find a professor that speaks English as their primary language.




fixted 1



Capt Worley PE said:


> It was getting that way back in the late eighties *nineties*. We got a lot of Korean and Chinese folks teaching back then.
> 
> And grad school was *is* full of Indians and Pakistanis, but they never taught anything.




fixted a-gin.


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 26, 2013)

csb said:


> It's been eleven years since I was in school. It's been four years since I passed the PE. I'm thinking of purging the boxes of homework sets I saved.
> 
> I'm nervous.
> 
> Did everyone recycle that stuff or did you save it?


I am am also having to pull it out in this fairly new job as a refresher.


----------



## csb (Nov 26, 2013)

I've pulled out textbooks, but never homework. Last night I found a box full of PE-prep stuff. I came to a few minutes later, curled in a ball, rocking back and forth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 26, 2013)

csb said:


> I've pulled out textbooks, but never homework. Last night I found a box full of PE-prep stuff. I came to a few minutes later, *curled in a ball, rocking back and forth.*




That's how it was with me and thermogodammits.


----------



## csb (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh...I've never heard that and it made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 27, 2013)

^I got it from my Dad (who is a civil and only had Thermogoddammits I....I had the pleasure of two more levels).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2013)

I heard Mechanics of Materials was another one of those "GD" courses. Some of the other mechs also loathed the general circuits class they had to take.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 27, 2013)

^ I enjoyed both of those classes. But I'm with Capt and thermogoddammits. The first one nearly weeded me out of ME, but the second one was more fun. This was mainly due to the second teacher actually caring that the students understand the material.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 27, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> I heard Mechanics of Materials was another one of those "GD" courses. Some of the other mechs also loathed the general circuits class they had to take.




If I'd have had to take Circuits II, I'd have had to change my major.

Electricity is the invisible monster that can kill you. That's all I understand.


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2013)

We set multiple circuits on fire. My lab group was two civils and an ArchE. Once they introduced opAmps (Is that even right?) I was sunk.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 27, 2013)

csb said:


> We set multiple circuits on fire. My lab group was two civils and an ArchE. Once they introduced opAmps (Is that even right?) I was sunk.




You made a funny and probably didn't even realize it (op-amps can be used as a current "sink").


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh, you double Es...go on...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

I still have everything, aside for the social sciences and liberal arts courses. All my homework and notes are on shelves still at home, but the textbooks are at work. Kinda makes me feel more important.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 8, 2013)

not really comparable, I got rid of my stuff that was simple (like Biology), the stuff associated with most of my liberal arts, and the stuff that was going to change (like genetics). I still have all of my botany, environmental law and regulation, mensuration and measurements, economics, stadistics and EVERYthing to do with hydrology, statics, materials etc etc etc I also kept most of my -ology books, dendrology, ornithology, entomology, forest pathology, mycology, oh and ALL my botany books (plant form and function is kinda boring but plant evolution so interesting I actually reference and read it when I'm bored)


----------



## akwooly (Dec 9, 2013)

I had homework and books from almost every class until about 8 years ago. When we bought our house I purged all my liberal arts stuff but kept all my engineering books and homework. Then before my first child I purged all homework except my arctic engineering notebook. I still reference it on occasion to determine depth of thaw/freeze for different soils, embankment cover etc... The text books are all boxed up in a waterproof container in the crawl space.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 9, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> I also kept most of my -ology books, dendrology, ornithology, entomology, forest pathology, mycology, oh and ALL my botany books (plant form and function is kinda boring but plant evolution so interesting I actually reference and read it when I'm bored)




You may enjoy this book, then: http://www.amazon.com/After-Ice-Age-Glaciated-America/dp/0226668126/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1386593523&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=after+the+ice+age


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 9, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I also kept most of my -ology books, dendrology, ornithology, entomology, forest pathology, mycology, oh and ALL my botany books (plant form and function is kinda boring but plant evolution so interesting I actually reference and read it when I'm bored)
> ...


I think I may have that among others in a box somewhere...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 10, 2013)

^It was an interesting read, but I have to admit I just started skimming at some point. It never really seemed to cover the southeast of NA very well, and that was what I was interested in.


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 13, 2013)

I kept every shred of school work.


----------

